# Restoration question



## cru1966 (Aug 12, 2013)

Hello all,

I recently picked up a Atlas Craftsman 618 in decent shape and would like to do a mild restoration on it - clean it up and paint it basically.  I got it at an estate sale with some tooling.  Most everything has minor surface rust like it has been setting for a year or longer.  I started with some evaporust which works well - most everything is cleaning right up.  I disassembled the chuck and put it in evaporust and it looks almost like new.  My question is - how do I keep it/other tooling, etc. from rusting in the future?  Should I spray a clear coat on the chuck or just oil it, etc.?  Also, any other tips for restoration that I should be aware of?

Thanks,
Craig


----------



## Richard King (Aug 12, 2013)

cru1966 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I recently picked up a Atlas Craftsman 618 in decent shape and would like to do a mild restoration on it - clean it up and paint it basically.  I got it at an estate sale with some tooling.  Most everything has minor surface rust like it has been setting for a year or longer.  I started with some evaporust which works well - most everything is cleaning right up.  I disassembled the chuck and put it in evaporust and it looks almost like new.  My question is - how do I keep it/other tooling, etc. from rusting in the future?  Should I spray a clear coat on the chuck or just oil it, etc.?  Also, any other tips for restoration that I should be aware of?
> 
> ...




It depends on where you will keep the machine, if you have it in your basement shop a light oiling and a dehumidifier to keep the humidity low would be good.  If it's in the garage I would use a spray grease or heavy oil.  Then put some plastic over it.  Periodically check it and touch it up.  It's common sense basically.   Rich


----------



## DAN_IN_MN (Aug 12, 2013)

Richard King said:


> It depends on where you will keep the machine, if you have it in your basement shop a light oiling and a dehumidifier to keep the humidity low would be good.  If it's in the garage I would use a spray grease or heavy oil.  Then put some plastic over it.  Periodically check it and touch it up.  It's common sense basically.   Rich



Also, using the machine keeps things lubricated and the rust at bay.  A lot of the rust you're looking at was probably from just sitting.


----------



## bloomingtonmike (Aug 12, 2013)

Johnsons paste wax works well too. Wipe it on and wipe it off. I use that on my cast iron tools. That or a shot of Boeshield T9 works well too.


----------



## caveBob (Aug 12, 2013)

cru1966 said:


> ...I disassembled the chuck and put it in evaporust and it looks almost like new.  My question is - how do I keep it/other tooling, etc. from rusting in the future?...



Try some Ballistol on the chucks, think you'll like it...


----------



## Sundossa12 (Aug 24, 2013)

I use a combination of things. Auto Paste wax on larger items. Day to day I just wipe it down with motor oil. For long term, I coat in grease and wrap in wax paper. White lithium Grease works well for long term, but can be a mess when put to use. I’m in Florida and things will rust over night here. In fact, I’ve had freshly cut metal show rust within an hour.


----------



## george wilson (Aug 24, 2013)

Don't spray it with any finish,if that is what you mean. Oil it,grease it,wax it. I like oil the best. Wax is a "molecular" finish. It stays a molecule or 2 thick,even with repeated coatings(if you wipe it off or buff it).Plastic coverings over cars can result in moisture being trapped inside. Not sure about a lathe. Does moisture RISE out of your floor? It might rise up under plastic? I had my concrete poured over plastic. One of my shops had a terrible moisture problem at the museum,because the concrete was not poured over plastic. It got better when it was sealed. I just cover mine with a sheet when I want to keep dust off.


----------

